# Husqvarna 562xp hot start or rather not start



## dquest (Jun 19, 2020)

Had the saw for a week. Starts cold great, will not start when hot and no fuel in the primer bulb. Told vapour lock / heat soak. Back at the shop so we will see.  I understand this is a known issue. If it can't be resolved what would you recommend as a comparable saw ( hoping it won't come to that as it is awesome when it runs !! )


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Jun 21, 2020)

dquest said:


> Had the saw for a week. Starts cold great, will not start when hot and no fuel in the primer bulb. Told vapour lock / heat soak. Back at the shop so we will see.  I understand this is a known issue. If it can't be resolved what would you recommend as a comparable saw ( hoping it won't come to that as it is awesome when it runs !! )



I also have the 562xp. Its new and I haven't had any issues with it regarding a hot start. Last week I did a 33in tree and ran the saw for hours. I never ran the saw out of fuel while opening it. I make sure of that, at most it was 2 pulls to restart. I'd check to make sure that your not over tightening the fuel cap


----------



## dquest (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I have about 4 tanks of fuel through it. Starts cold great. It has been hot here and no matter what I did or dealer did it wouldn't start. Did open the cap and didn't over tighten. The serial number says its a 2017 model which surprised me. Maybe if I'm lucky they will swap it out for a 572xp.

If it goes back to the shop for a second time I won't be owning it anymore, that's for sure.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 21, 2020)

Return of the Husqvarna 562XP in Chainsaws
					

So I'm dedicating this thread to my 562XP.  As I previously posted in my thread "Return of the Stihl 066Magnums".  I said my eight  year old 562XP is



					forestryforum.com
				




This guy had the same issue, resolved it with making an opening on the cover for warmer weather.


----------



## dquest (Jun 21, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> Return of the Husqvarna 562XP in Chainsaws
> 
> 
> So I'm dedicating this thread to my 562XP.  As I previously posted in my thread "Return of the Stihl 066Magnums".  I said my eight  year old 562XP is
> ...


I believe my saw has that hole in the cover from the manufacturer. If it wasn't in the shop I could check   
Thanks for the link, I have read most posts but missed that one and its current.


----------



## hobbyheater (Jun 22, 2020)

dquest said:


> Had the saw for a week. Starts cold great, will not start when hot and no fuel in the primer bulb. Told vapour lock / heat soak. Back at the shop so we will see.  I understand this is a known issue. If it can't be resolved what would you recommend as a comparable saw ( hoping it won't come to that as it is awesome when it runs !! )


  Both my 439& 562 if they don't want to start when hot , I hold the throttle wide open and they go first pull.( be careful as this can be a little dangerous.)


----------



## Montanalocal (Jun 23, 2020)

I remember being told somewhere in the past that when hot, one should not use the decompression button.  I do that and I think it helps when hot starting.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 23, 2020)

I always hit the button on my 460 and 395.


----------



## salecker (Jun 23, 2020)

I never use a decomp,no hot start issues 
But i don't have a newer Husky...


----------



## dquest (Jun 23, 2020)

Correct, No decomp when warm.  All that's in the manual. It is a new saw but a 2017 build. Would be interested to hear what updates the saw received until 2020.
Spoke to one dealer who advised that it isn't a warranty issue, he also said no one should use a saw between March and November or receive a 10k fine.
Apparently a good saw guy according to the father in law but maybe the heat is getting to him.

They are going to run the diagnostic tool on it and we had a chat about the 572xp and what was done to it ( heat shield and insulting foam ). Anyone have an idea of dealer cost for a 572xp as that will be what I propose if it cant be fixed. List is between $989 and$1160 CDN for the 2019/2020 model.


----------



## dquest (Jun 23, 2020)

hobbyheater said:


> Both my 439& 562 if they don't want to start when hot , I hold the throttle wide open and they go first pull.( be careful as this can be a little dangerous.)


I would agree with that. Lose alot of blood hiking out of the bush....


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 24, 2020)

dquest said:


> I would agree with that. Lose alot of blood hiking out of the bush....


Or engage the chain brake and start with the throttle open.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Jun 24, 2020)

if starting with the throttle wide open.. it best to do it on the ground and have your helper hold the throttle open.. .. saves on a trip to urgent care or ER


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 24, 2020)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> if starting with the throttle wide open.. it best to do it on the ground and have your helper hold the throttle open.. .. saves on a trip to urgent care or ER


Why not just use the chain brake?


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Jun 24, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> Why not just use the chain brake?


 Sometimes starting a hot soul with the brake on is even difficult


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 24, 2020)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> Sometimes starting a hot soul with the brake on is even difficult


Weird. I guess my saws are all easy starters then. I try to remember to engage the brake before starting just to prevent any accidents, but I usually don't start with any throttle, except for my Stihl MS-150-TC which has a high idle function. My Husky 460 has a high idle on cold starts and will move the chain if the brake isn't engaged. Haven't noticed it on hot starts.


----------



## dquest (Jun 25, 2020)

Update:  diagnostics says running too lean so new carb ordered as per Husqvarna tech. Can't remember which one but I believe its replacing an EL44.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Jun 26, 2020)

dquest said:


> Update:  diagnostics says running too lean so new carb ordered as per Husqvarna tech. Can't remember which one but I believe its replacing an EL44.



ok.. thats good news. glad to see they stand behind their products


----------



## dquest (Jun 28, 2020)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> ok.. thats good news. glad to see they stand behind their products


Yes and I think they are trying to educate themselves a little more. They reached out to Husqvarna directly which was appreciated.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Jun 28, 2020)

dquest said:


> Yes and I think they are trying to educate themselves a little more. They reached out to Husqvarna directly which was appreciated.


I have 4 of their saws.. haven't had any issues with them, but that being said if there is an issue,  Iv heard that they take care of it..


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jul 1, 2020)

I have been working on a 562xp with same problem. My 550xp does the same thing. It has to do with the cylinder leaning back towards the carburetor and heat soaking. Accord to the stick on my 550, the say to set the choke and turn it off (not pulling the throttle trigger), push decompression button, prime 6 times then pull the cord. It's a 50/50 shot if it works. I think they have them running a little on the lean side causing them to build up extra heat.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 1, 2020)

duramaxman05 said:


> I have been working on a 562xp with same problem. My 550xp does the same thing. It has to do with the cylinder leaning back towards the carburetor and heat soaking. Accord to the stick on my 550, the say to set the choke and turn it off (not pulling the throttle trigger), push decompression button, prime 6 times then pull the cord. It's a 50/50 shot if it works. I think they have them running a little on the lean side causing them to build up extra heat.


Are there any folks that "tune" or modify the Husky auto tune system?


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jul 1, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> Are there any folks that "tune" or modify the Husky auto tune system?


Not that I'm aware of. Not to the computer software anyways. I know of people that have adjusted pop off pressure and made some modifications on the throttle blade. But I think those mods were for the hesitation issues of the 562xp


----------



## dquest (Jul 3, 2020)

duramaxman05 said:


> I have been working on a 562xp with same problem. My 550xp does the same thing. It has to do with the cylinder leaning back towards the carburetor and heat soaking. Accord to the stick on my 550, the say to set the choke and turn it off (not pulling the throttle trigger), push decompression button, prime 6 times then pull the cord. It's a 50/50 shot if it works. I think they have them running a little on the lean side causing them to build up extra heat.


According to the manual which is same for 550 and 562 , no decomp on warm start. Found out the temp was 113 on the diagnostic and think I read somewhere that is high ( around 85 norm ??) feel free to correct.


----------



## Medic21 (Jul 5, 2020)

dquest said:


> Update:  diagnostics says running too lean so new carb ordered as per Husqvarna tech. Can't remember which one but I believe its replacing an EL44.


I I recall correctly the carb was updated last year to rectify the hot start issue.  That may be your problem with a 2017 saw.


----------



## dquest (Jul 5, 2020)

Medic21 said:


> I I recall correctly the carb was updated last year to rectify the hot start issue.  That may be your problem with a 2017 saw.


I hope so the new carb is a zama.........  can't remember what the numbers are. We will see. Wonder if I can get the dealer to  put in a heat shield like the 572 xp cover has without voiding the warranty


----------



## dquest (Jul 18, 2020)

Medic21 said:


> I I recall correctly the carb was updated last year to rectify the hot start issue.  That may be your problem with a 2017 saw.


New carb went in. firmware updated. breakin for autotune and went back on the diagnostic and low carb setting was 12.  Husky said there is an air leak ?  There is 3 hrs on the saw and it has been in the shop for 1 month. My thoughts are go to the 572xp or just return the saw and move on.


----------



## salecker (Jul 18, 2020)

The transfer cover gaskets have been messed up from the factory on a few saws that i have seen so far.
I would ask for a different saw,just because you bought a new saw.
 When spending that kind of money you should have a working saw that dosn't have to spend any time in the shop.
Or ask for you money back and try a different flavor


----------



## dquest (Jul 18, 2020)

salecker said:


> The transfer cover gaskets have been messed up from the factory on a few saws that i have seen so far.
> I would ask for a different saw,just because you bought a new saw.
> When spending that kind of money you should have a working saw that dosn't have to spend any time in the shop.
> Or ask for you money back and try a different flavor


Thanks, That's where I'm at. probably add another Stihl to my ms250 ( was finally repaired, maybe ...) in the fall if they won't change it out for the 572xp


----------



## dquest (Jul 27, 2020)

***update *** Dealer replacing the 562xp with a 565 at no cost after the Military / First Responder discount applied to make up the shortfall between the 562xp and 565 which he sold me at cost.


----------



## salecker (Jul 28, 2020)

Good Luck...
Hopefully you will not be posting problems anymore...


----------



## dquest (Aug 5, 2020)

565 came yesterday. So far so good. Did the break in / AT set and seems very nice. A little heavier than the 562xp but with a 20" bar and x85 chain it pretty much cuts itself. 

A few pics:


----------



## Zack R (Aug 6, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> Weird. I guess my saws are all easy starters then. I try to remember to engage the brake before starting just to prevent any accidents, but I usually don't start with any throttle, except for my Stihl MS-150-TC which has a high idle function. My Husky 460 has a high idle on cold starts and will move the chain if the brake isn't engaged. Haven't noticed it on hot starts.



On rare occasions I've had to start a saw with the throttle wide open, pretty sketch. With a helper holding it on the ground it would be a lot safer though.


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 6, 2020)

Zack R said:


> On rare occasions I've had to start a saw with the throttle wide open, pretty sketch. With a helper holding it on the ground it would be a lot safer though.


Most saws with rear handles are designed to be started on the ground with your boot in the handle loop.


----------



## johneh (Aug 6, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> boot in the handle loop.



People that can get there boot into the handle loop
Have very small feet !!


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 6, 2020)

johneh said:


> People that can get there boot into the handle loop
> Have very small feet !!


Depends on the boot  as well. I can get my toes into the handle of my 460 and 395, but definitely not my top handle saw.


----------



## WiscWoody (Sep 1, 2020)

I always push in the decompression button on my 562XP cold or hot and it starts fine. After I had it ported it pulls hard from the increased compression so if I didn't use use the button I think I’d only get one pop out of it. With the porting job done on it it really cuts but the muffler was opened up too so ear plugs are a must now, it’s loud!


----------



## dquest (Sep 4, 2020)

565 has 5 tanks through it now. Starts every time the way its suppose to. Cut some 20" elm with ease


----------

